# 2013 Tokyo Motor Show News Coverage



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

With new debuts from Toyota, Nissan and Lexus, this years Tokyo Motor Show is proving that the era of Japanese sports car is far from over. Expect a new, small and cheap sports car concept from Nissan and the official reveal of the GT-R NISMO. Toyota is set to debut a new GT86 Convertible Concept, and the fruits of its collaboration with BMW. The Lexus RC Coupe is also expected to make its global debut. Other Japanese automakers sure to showcase new innovations including hybrid and hydrogen technology. It's not all Japanese automakers either, past Tokyo shows saw new cars from German companies too, including Volkswagen and Audi.

More: *2013 Tokyo Motor Show News Coverage* on AutoGuide.com


----------

